# v60, changing total output but keeping everything the same



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been wondering for a while. Here's the scenario

I have found the perfect recipe for a v60, lets say grind setting at 45, 16g coffee, 1:15 ratio, and a consistent pour regime. This is a recipe for 1 person.

But now, I want to make it for 2 people, and using double the amount of coffee and water, keeping ratio and pour regime the same. Would I need to change the grind size at all? Assuming the aim is to hit the same TDS and extraction. I've been hearing both no while some say you need to coarsen it.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Easiest thing to do is change nothing, make 1 cup, then the next.

But if you were to double the brew size at the same grind, you need to increase the pour rate to avoid over-extraction.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah this comes up now and again, as @MWJB says my way of dealing with this is simply to do the recipe twice. You'll waste more time and beans dialling in for quantity change than you will just time doing a second pourover. Given how cheap v60s are, keep two in the cupboard and do them in parallel if need be.


----------

